# Somebody's Happy



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Just found one tetra fry in my 20 gal long tank. I have Kerri Blue tetras and black neon tetras in this tank with Panda cories. Not quite sure who the proud parents are, but I'm leaning toward the Kerri Blues. Doesn't yet have the full coloring of the Kerri or the sheen of the black neon, so I'll have to wait a bit to be sure. It looks big enough now to not get eaten, but it's too small for any kind of picture (that I can take, anyway). And it's staying closer to the back of the tank, although it's swimming freely and not hiding. 

Just excited that any fry survived, and here's hoping for a few more down the road - whatever it might be. Now if I could just entice those cories to get a little cozier.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Happy day,,,,,,,,,,babies

have a blessed day


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats. If I were you, I'd be watching to see the fish spawning. The behaviors and reactions are really interesting and you may wish to replace your fish with the little clones


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I definitely have to spend more time just gazing at the tanks. I don't do that often enough. You know, work all week, then just errands and chores on the weekend. I usually just take a count each day and observe when feeding or for a short while after water changes (6 tanks to do). 

One or two fry here and there would be nice. Any more than that and they'd have to be off to the LFS and I wouldn't get see them grow up. I'm at my limit of tanks as far as what I want to take care of and they're all at a good stocking level. Just holding out some room in my 40B for some cories I haven't decided on yet.

Retirement is less than a year away. I'll have plenty of time then for gazing.


----------

